# Tool gloat



## Investigator (Sep 25, 2017)

Like many here, I have wanted to have machine tools for years, but could just never make it happen.  When I had the money, I couldn't find the tools, and of course it seemed like when I found the tools I had no money for them.  I finally had a bit of cash, and found a Cincinnati tray top lathe for sale about 2 hours away.  I was planning to go look at it, when a friend of my wife said that her mother had 2 lathes in her garage ( maybe 10 miles away) that her mom wanted to get rid of.  They had been her dads when he passed about 9 years ago.  I assumed that they would be small, maybe not even worth looking at.  But I went anyway just to be nice and 'just in case'.

The first lathe turned out to be a 16" Southbend C-117.  It looked kinda rough, but seemed to be all there.  Parts moved when I tried.  There was no 3 phase power to turn it on, so it was a visual inspection only. 



The second lathe was a Logan 12" turret lathe, 2537-2-vh



I realized these were the types of lathes I had always wanted, and worried what the asking price was.  The deal was I had to buy both or none.  "So how much?" I asked wondering what I would have to sell to afford the deal.  

The price given was $1000.    

"Each?"  I asked thinking that was probably a deal, even if I couldn't afford it.    

"No, $1000 for both"  was the answer.  I tried not to agree to fast.  SO, $500 each I had 2 lathes, with the agreement that I had to clean out all the other tools that go with them and take those too.

So, I'm into 2 lathes for a total of $1000.  I was worried about the Southbend's oil wicks from sitting so long, so it is at my dads shop (he had room I didn't) broken down to the major assemblies to be rebuilt.  The Logan is now in my shop as you see it in the pic above.

But wait, there's more;

I've been on the look out for a milling machine to go with a lathe for years as well.  A few months after buying the lathes, I found an ad on facebook for a round column milling machine.  I called and we talked about it and I agreed to buy it, sight unseen for $250.





Turns out to be an RF30/31 8x20, no tag, but pretty sure its an Enco.  

So, now looks like I'm into 2 lathes and one milling machine for $1250 total.  But wait, says the guy with the mill, he has a lathe for sale too, and he would make a great deal on taking both.  I explain how I already have 2 lathes and don't need a 3rd.   He replies "$500 and there both yours".

I look at him "you mean $250 each? Mill and the lathe?"   

Yep he says, that's what he means.  I tell him up front honestly that if I buy the lathe, I'm going to resell it.  He says he doesn't care, just needs them gone.  "load 'em up" says I.

This lathe is a Lincoln, marked made in Taiwan, 12x36




Hang on folks, were almost home..........

So, if you're keeping score, I now own 3 lathes and 1 milling machine for the total cost of $1500.

True to my plan, I put the Lincoln 12x36 up for sale.  I gentleman from not far away comes by and we agree on a price................are you ready?

$1500.  I got all my money back

He's happy, I'm happy, life is good.

So, here we are at the end of the story.  I own a 16" Southbend, a 12" Logan turret lathe, and a 8x28 Enco round column mill/drill for effectively $0.  

Yeah, I know I'll likely never do that well again.


----------



## Rootpass (Sep 25, 2017)

Awesome! Free!!!!


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 25, 2017)

Nice score.   But wait there is moore.
















In a very good way.


----------



## Dhector (Sep 25, 2017)

Investigator said:


> Like many here, I have wanted to have machine tools for years, but could just never make it happen.  When I had the money, I couldn't find the tools, and of course it seemed like when I found the tools I had no money for them.  I finally had a bit of cash, and found a Cincinnati tray top lathe for sale about 2 hours away.  I was planning to go look at it, when a friend of my wife said that her mother had 2 lathes in her garage ( maybe 10 miles away) that her mom wanted to get rid of.  They had been her dads when he passed about 9 years ago.  I assumed that they would be small, maybe not even worth looking at.  But I went anyway just to be nice and 'just in case'.
> 
> The first lathe turned out to be a 16" Southbend C-117.  It looked kinda rough, but seemed to be all there.  Parts moved when I tried.  There was no 3 phase power to turn it on, so it was a visual inspection only.
> View attachment 242599
> ...








Holy dog is fit!!!! Thats awesome!!!! And since I got this on my lathe purchase Im going to forward it to you! You get a big You suck!!!!!!


----------



## Stonebriar (Sep 26, 2017)

You should have bought a lottery ticket the same day.  That is not an easy find in this neck of the woods.  Congratulations..


----------



## rgray (Sep 26, 2017)

When it rains it pours??? In a good way. Congrats


----------



## dlane (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice , free lathes/mill, with the SB 16 you can cut threads, 
so you still want a standard x slide for the Logan.
Are you going to refurbish the 16 ?


----------



## brino (Sep 26, 2017)

Wow, Great finds all around.

With that luck, you could hang out a shingle for "Kaufman Used Machinery" and make a go of it!
Flip some immediately, refurb and sell others....it'll give you something to do between customers.

-brino

PS: Did you go look at the Cincinnati?


----------



## Investigator (Sep 26, 2017)

dlane said:


> Nice , free lathes/mill, with the SB 16 you can cut threads,
> so you still want a standard x slide for the Logan.
> Are you going to refurbish the 16 ?



Refurbish I think is a good word.  The paint looks horrible, lots of flaking.  I'm not going for a restoration.  My main worry was the lubrication wicks in the head stock.  The plan is to clean it up, strip the paint, do a rattle can paint job, replace the wicks and make sure all is in working order.  

The Logan has a threading dial, so I can cut threads with it also.


----------



## Investigator (Sep 26, 2017)

brino said:


> -brino
> PS: Did you go look at the Cincinnati?



I never went.  It was about 2 hours or more away.  I had planned to go see it, but these came up.  I called the seller and told him I wouldn't be coming.


----------



## dlane (Sep 26, 2017)

There is a refurbish book and correct  felts for it on eBay that is a great reference for the job ,has all the tips, tricks, spindle capillary oil wicks, along with all the correct felts
Think it was from Lionel industry's 
It was around $50. For a SB 10L 
For what you have invested in the machines , definitely worth while


----------



## Investigator (Sep 26, 2017)

dlane said:


> There is a refurbish book and correct  felts for it on eBay that is a great reference for the job ,has all the tips, tricks, spindle capillary oil wicks, along with all the correct felts
> Think it was from Lionel industry's
> It was around $50. For a SB 10L
> For what you have invested in the machines , definitely worth while




I've already bought it, along with bottles of the correct oils and lubes.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Sep 26, 2017)

brino said:


> PS: Did you go look at the Cincinnati?





Investigator said:


> I never went.  It was about 2 hours or more away.  I had planned to go see it, but these came up.  I called the seller and told him I wouldn't be coming.


You should have gone to look at the other lathe, with your luck  you could have come home with a free welder and a plasma cutter just for showing up.


----------



## Whyemier (Sep 28, 2017)

I HATE U!...But in a very nice way.


----------



## kvt (Sep 28, 2017)

I with stuff like that happened down in this area.   You guys up that direction keep coming up with deals,  Down here they are almost the price of a new one.   Guys down here are trying to sell used QCTPs for $150 without any holders.  Lathe or mill normally goes south quickly unless priced like a new one. 
Congrats on your low cost,   So what other tools came with them.


----------



## dlane (Sep 28, 2017)

^ no cost


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 28, 2017)

kvt said:


> I with stuff like that happened down in this area.   You guys up that direction keep coming up with deals,  Down here they are almost the price of a new one.   Guys down here are trying to sell used QCTPs for $150 without any holders.  Lathe or mill normally goes south quickly unless priced like a new one.
> Congrats on your low cost,   So what other tools came with them.



Ken,

Time to come back to my place.  You know I'll load you up with all sorts of freebies!
I have a Bridgeport clone sitting here.  Want it?


----------



## silverhawk (Oct 1, 2017)

Investigator said:


> Like many here, I have wanted to have machine tools for years, but could just never make it happen.  When I had the money, I couldn't find the tools, and of course it seemed like when I found the tools I had no money for them.  I finally had a bit of cash, and found a Cincinnati tray top lathe for sale about 2 hours away.  I was planning to go look at it, when a friend of my wife said that her mother had 2 lathes in her garage ( maybe 10 miles away) that her mom wanted to get rid of.  They had been her dads when he passed about 9 years ago.  I assumed that they would be small, maybe not even worth looking at.  But I went anyway just to be nice and 'just in case'.
> 
> The first lathe turned out to be a 16" Southbend C-117.  It looked kinda rough, but seemed to be all there.  Parts moved when I tried.  There was no 3 phase power to turn it on, so it was a visual inspection only.
> View attachment 242599
> ...



I just had to share the story wth my wife. She just giggles and asks if I need more lathes. Congrats! That is an incredible story.


----------



## kvt (Oct 1, 2017)

Ken,   Send you a PM.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 2, 2017)

Unreal ,ok it's official , you stepped in it and don't wipe it off. Good luck , you don't need it...


----------



## crazypj (Oct 2, 2017)

Damn, I HATE YOU (  )
Karma I guess, patience doesn't have anything to do with it, I've also been in the time -no money, money- no time situation. Haven't been able to find much around central Florida, but, all the 'industry' was many states away so I end up buying crappy Chinese stuff. would be nice if I had space for bigger better machines but I don't so I guess I'll STFU 
 Glad things all came together for you eventually and hope you have a ton of fun making chips


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 2, 2017)

I love it when a plan like that happens!! Even if it dosent involve me. Great score, go buy a lottery ticket.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------

